# Canada PR



## Adi516 (Jan 26, 2021)

Hi,
I am getting CRS score around 339,
Can I apply for Canada PR,
Is there any chance to get PR,
please suggest.


----------



## theone1111 (Sep 7, 2017)

Adi516 said:


> Hi,
> I am getting CRS score around 339,
> Can I apply for Canada PR,
> Is there any chance to get PR,
> please suggest.


Its quite low score for Express Entry. You can check with previous round of results.
Try via provincial nominee scheme


----------

